# Download soll automatisch starten



## Guest (6. Jul 2006)

Hallo! 
Ich würde gerne wissen welchen Tag ich brauche. Also folgendes würde ich gerne machen: 
Wenn man auf die index.htm seite kommt, soll automatisch ein download gestartet werden, ohne das man einen link extra anklicken müsste. ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. habe schon gegooglet, aber ich konnte nix finden. 
vielen dank schon mal im vorraus.
ich habe das schon mal probiert, aber es geht irgendwie nicht 
ich habe den java befehl in den header eingebaut so: 

```
<html> 
<head> 
<title>Test</title> 
<script type="text/javascript"> 
<!-- 
window.location.href("test.rar"); 
//--> 
</script> 
</head> 
<body> 
.... 
usw
```


----------



## AlArenal (6. Jul 2006)

Was soll die Frage mit Java zu tun haben? Was fürn "Java Befehl"?


----------



## foobar (6. Jul 2006)

Java != JavaScript


----------



## DP (6. Jul 2006)

teste mal 


```
new JavaBefehl.run();
```


----------



## AlArenal (6. Jul 2006)

NUn verarsch den Armen doch nicht auch noch


----------



## Guest (6. Jul 2006)

:shock: sorry, sollte eigentlich so aussehen


```
<html> 
<head> 
<title>Test</title> 
<script type="text/javascript"> 
<!-- 
window.location.href("test.rar"); 
//--> 
</script> 
</head> 
<body> 
.... 
usw
```

hab den schluß vergessen *peinlich sei* :lol:


----------



## DP (6. Jul 2006)

funktioniert doch. hast du die test.rar dort wo die html ist liegen?!


----------



## Natorion (7. Jul 2006)

ich würd nen meta tag nehmen und dort weiterleiten lassen, so braucht der user kein javaSCRIPT aktiviert zu haben


----------



## Gast (7. Jul 2006)

Wie würde so ein Meta-Tag denn aussehen?? Ich bin nämlich noch nicht ganz so bewandert in HTML


----------



## Guest (7. Jul 2006)

DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> funktioniert doch. hast du die test.rar dort wo die html ist liegen?!



ja, im root ordner
ist das falsch?


----------



## Natorion (7. Jul 2006)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie würde so ein Meta-Tag denn aussehen?? Ich bin nämlich noch nicht ganz so bewandert in HTML



http://www.google.at/search?hl=de&q=html+meta+weiterleitung&meta=

erster eintrag  :roll:


----------



## Gast (7. Jul 2006)

Danke!


----------

